# simpswr (Rich) Newly appointed Mentor.



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Not sure when this happened or even why the hardware team have not posted here but i noticed, (because i always look to see if he is online cos he knows some stuff) that the colour of his user name just changed and now i see he has been appointed "Mentor" of the hardware team. 

Congratulations Rich, well deserved.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Yep, Rich has changed colors on you. He will look nice in Blue!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys . . just happened today. Looking forward to the new pay grade!!!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Rich* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
Yes, you get a 25% increase. 25% of nothing is ....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

( . . just between you and me . . . I was led to beleive I would get a 50% increase . . )


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations Rich


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulation to you, Rich!

Great Work.

JC

.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Rich! Watch out for that new staff car parking space...:grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Dang . . someone parked in it this morning . . who do I call?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Ghostbusters. :laugh:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

congrats - hope the pay increase was worth it


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Well done, Mentor Simpswr............it's about time to!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys . .


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well deserved Rich :4-clap:

[URL="[/URL]

.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

well done rich on getting the promtion, keep up the good work


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

. . thanks . .


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well Done Rich!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome to the big *BLUE*:wave:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thank you . . thank you . .


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats simpwr :4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . .


----------

